# Rear diff ratio



## beer guy (Oct 22, 2014)

Is there a quick way to find out what my rear diff's ratio is?
Thx


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

beer guy said:


> Is there a quick way to find out what my rear diff's ratio is?
> Thx


Yeah, It's called Google.
:rofl:

Axle codes and location here.

1966 PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Put the car into neutral, turn one of the rear wheels and count the number of times the drive shaft turns. Divide to determine what gears you have.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

ibarbuckle said:


> Put the car into neutral, turn one of the rear wheels and count the number of times the drive shaft turns. Divide to determine what gears you have.




:thumbsup:


----------

